# it all started with one little black cat.......



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

It all started with one little black cat in the compiund where we live.

we fed a little here and there - then one day she turned up with 4 kittens - 2 white, one grey on black.

we started to feed the kittens.

the mother decided to stop coming!!

one white kitten 'disappeared', then over the christmas break the older grey kitten disappeared (we ahve since found his body in the vegatation of a villa that's being built ).

Around the same time the first litter of kittens arrived - down the bottom of our garden - there came through the fence an emaciated little black and white dot - not so old but obviously not faring very well no sign of her mother.
We started to feed it - just couldn't let it die.

NOW:

we have one black male - he is a gorgeous sweetie (but he needs his doodads cutting off!!

One black and white who became a mum to 2 - but we think they died!

one beautiful white lady who decided to have her kittens with all of us in attendence (one way for my children to complete thier education!!) on the terrace outside the patio doors!!
6 healthy kittens.
One died - now we have 5 growing kittens 2 white and 3 grey tabby.
They are so cute.

Future:
I need to catch the black one - and have him neutered.
Catch the 2 females and have them spayed.
And also deal with the kittens as they start to grow.

the management of the compound have been putting poison down as there was getting to be an increasing number of cats - so I need to take them all to the vet to not make the situation worse.

Question:

does anyone know of a good vet in / around 6th october.

And also of a vet that won't charge me the earth for these - I don't know how much it is normally - but need to control how much we spend on this.

We think we have found a home for 2 of the kittens - but they will go speyed / neutered.

Any help would be appreciated.

Beverley


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


If you tell the vet they are street cats then they usually give you a good rate, however if you wanted to take them to the SPARE clinic out in Shabrament it is 150 for a male and 250 for a female.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for the reply.

I am trying not to get myself in teh situation that I ended up in the UAE.

I worked with feline Friends and ended up with 10 cats (and many others who took some time out from their journey with me.

I took 2 back to the UK and with the quarantine it cost me an arm and a leg!!

But I need to make sure that these cats don't produce any more - the compound is relatively small and I don't want to encourage the poisoning. My children are nearly beside themselves when the black one doesn't turn up for his meals (My little boy loves him so much and the feelings mutual).

Thanks again I will get active and try and get them spayed / neautered one by one over the coming months.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

there is a vet near the rich bake factory in district 1 of 6 october. he's an egyptian guy with very egyptian veterinary rates. i can find out his contact info if you're interested.


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Why would they poison the cats


----------

